# Guaranteed Roach-proof enclosure.



## Warren Bautista (Aug 13, 2009)

Here are the blueprints for my new, GUARANTEED ROACH-PROOF enclosure.

Supplies:

2 Rubbermaid bins (smooth sides inside) One inside the other.

10 sticky fly traps. (The one that you pull out the tube)

8 roach/ant traps

Some double sided tape.

All in all, I spent about $30. ($20 for the bins, $10 for the traps.)




Instructions:

1. First, I line the inside rim of BOTH bins with the fly traps. (I pull them out, then cut so only the sticky tape remains.)

2. Then, I tape the smaller bin to the larger bin with the double-sided tape. (I only do this so the roaches won't get jumbled around when I move them.)

3. Lastly, I put the ant/roach traps in the 4 corners of the big container and the lid of the small container. (in case they get on top.)


There you have it, a completely roach proof enclosure.



I will bet you $50,000 and my next paycheck that NO ROACH will get out of there unless they are being fed to my Ts.


This is used primarily for Blatta lateralis, Turkistan Roaches.


I will post pics later.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't keep lateralis, but this seems like an ideal way to destroy your nymphs.  Don't they get get stuck in the fly paper/double sided tape?


----------



## Matt K (Aug 13, 2009)

...I just use a plastic Sterlite bin and never have any escape, and this is used on dozens and dozens of species.  Exceptions are any of three Gyna sp., both Panchlora sp., and Pseudomops.  (all of those are great fliers/climbers).


----------



## gvfarns (Aug 13, 2009)

If you keep non climbing roaches in a plastic bin the only time they really escape is when you are collecting them to feed to your T's or whatever.  They jump/fall out of your hands or run up your sleeve, typically.  

Roach escape paranoia is good fun, though.  I've definitely had thoughts like this.  But in the end I think one plastic bin with a lid that has window screen over the airhole you make is sufficient.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 13, 2009)

zonbonzovi said:


> I don't keep lateralis, but this seems like an ideal way to destroy your nymphs.  Don't they get get stuck in the fly paper/double sided tape?





gvfarns said:


> If you keep non climbing roaches in a plastic bin the only time they really escape is when you are collecting them to feed to your T's or whatever.  They jump/fall out of your hands or run up your sleeve, typically.
> 
> Roach escape paranoia is good fun, though.  I've definitely had thoughts like this.  But in the end I think one plastic bin with a lid that has window screen over the airhole you make is sufficient.


SHUT UP! lol  

You're ruining my creativity!


----------



## vvx (Aug 13, 2009)

Remember to also roach proof the tarantula enclosures. A maximum security roach bin is great, but if the tarantula enclosures are full of gaps you'll get escapes from the cages.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 13, 2009)

Which is why I ALWAYS rip off the legs of the cockroach.


----------



## Mister Internet (Aug 14, 2009)

There are pesticides all over those fly strips... I would think very carefully about putting *pesticides* in with, you know, insects.   And just to echo, none of this should be anywhere close to necessary unless you're dealing with lobster roaches, period.  Any of the non-climbers should be EASILY contained by nothing more than smooth sides.

But kudos on the Rube Goldberg approach, I was entertained.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 14, 2009)

not all fly strips have pesticides on them. i only get the kind that is only an adhesive... i suppose the fumes and what not could be a little toxic but i am guessing not horribly so



the other traps are presumably poisoned, though? well, a lot of those poisons are slow acting and i would be afraid that roaches would feed on them and then make it back to the main colony... where they die and get eaten



pretty much i consider it a bad bet to bring any bug poisons into my house that i can avoid


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 14, 2009)

I use the traps that are just sticky, no pesticides.


----------



## Moltar (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had a few B lateralis escapes but never from the bin. I'll either drop one while trying to feed it to a T or it will escape from the T enclosure. The tall, smooth sided plastic bin has always been enough to keep them contained. I just cut away one large square in the middle of the lid and cover it with screening material. I know they could chew through the screen if they tried but none have ever been able to climb up there.

I like the double bin approach for lobsters though, but I'd go with water in the bottom of the outside bin instead of sticky traps and line the walls of the outside bin with slippery stuff to keep them double safe.


----------



## gvfarns (Aug 16, 2009)

yeah a mote is pretty effective against the roaches I've seen.  Esp B lateralis.  When I put them in with my T's they run straight into the water dish and then die amazingly fast.  Definitely not swimmers.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 16, 2009)

Why do you all have to critisize me?!?!?!


WAAAAAH! WAAAAH!!!!


----------



## Moltar (Aug 17, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> Why do you all have to critisize me?!?!?!
> 
> 
> WAAAAAH! WAAAAH!!!!



Because we want to see you cry, why else?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 17, 2009)

Even if the roaches can't get out, the box is pretty good at keeping out ants and flies.


----------

